# Charlies 1st Christmas



## Tayla99 (Mar 3, 2021)

🎁🎄🎅Merry Christmas everyone 🎅🎄🎁


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, any one of them would be great on the front of a Christmas card, don't let him chew on anything on the tree.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

He’s a cutie


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

"Snowbird" comes to mind. Great photos


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

srirachaseahawk said:


>


why are you like this 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He looks like a decoration himself!! Great photo op


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Absolutely GORGEOUS photos!!
Thank you for sharing them with us.*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> why are you like this 🤣🤣🤣


😁
I also happen to love that song..


----------



## Tayla99 (Mar 3, 2021)

Cody said:


> Beautiful pictures, any one of them would be great on the front of a Christmas card, don't let him chew on anything on the tree.


Thanks🙂. He was only on the tree for a quick photo as I wouldn‘t want him to chew or poo on the tree🤣



FaeryBee said:


> *Absolutely GORGEOUS photos!!
> Thank you for sharing them with us.*


Thanks 💙


----------

